# Carbon Marine Loop Push Poles



## [email protected]_Bait

These poles have been around for a while now and I can tell you from customer feedback these poles are great and are an option for anyone interested in an affordable and high quality alternative in push pole selection. 
Carbon Marine and Loop have teamed up to offer an amazing pole at a fraction of the price of some of the other brands. We sold a few and the customers and guides have been amazed at the prefomance of the pole. Other manufactures make an incredible product but, not everyone can afford them. These poles provide another option other than having to settle for a fiberglass push ploe. Just wanted to provide some feed back from customers who have been happy with the product. For more info. and pricin see http://donsbaitandtackle.com/


----------



## firecat1981

A shill in the general forum......EEEK!!


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thank you Jan for the move.  I think Ashley is new to the format and "The Shill Zone". 

The Carbon Marine Loop push-poles have gone viral.  I never dreamed they would become this popular.  I am grateful to my customers and supporters.  Thank you to all who use and promote my products.  I do notice the support.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## rashouri87

I just bought one of the Mangroves for the new boat getting put together.  I'm pretty excited as its gotten good reviews! I'll put up results as soon as I get to test it!


----------

